# Stuck On 1X [11-16-11]



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I am currently stuck on 1x service. I have toggled 3G/4G on and off and airplane mode with no luck. Anyone else?


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're having issues. I've had no trouble here. 3g everywhere I can expect it here, and 4g almost everywhere when I have it turned on. I'm in MSP, MN.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## mrbracht (Jul 18, 2011)

I had the same issue all day. Seems to be working now though.. I didn't even have 1x. I'm in Mankato Minnesota. Yours working now?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

3g/4g seems fine here in Indianapolis


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mrbracht said:


> I had the same issue all day. Seems to be working now though.. I didn't even have 1x. I'm in Mankato Minnesota. Yours working now?


No. Northern California still 1x. Dang. Weird thing is it seems to be loading pages fine and I've been streaming the Google Music event without many hangups.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

After hours it is finally back on 3G. Must of just been in my area. *shrugs*


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I haven't had 4g in about 24 hours now and I'm in a pretty solid 4g area. Maybe its time to update my radios. I'm still on the 1.39....I think its the very last froyo radio. But I'm running liquids 3.1 ha ha.


----------



## haplyrootd2 (Aug 13, 2011)

From time to time Verizon works on their system. Don't know if they are working bugs out or testing for further 4g updates but every once in a while I experience the same thing and then it goes back. This has been discussed in many other forums as well. When it happens just don't get overly excited and start changing radios and tweeking your phone thinking it may be the rom your running.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

haplyrootd2 said:


> From time to time Verizon works on their system. Don't know if they are working bugs out or testing for further 4g updates but every once in a while I experience the same thing and then it goes back. This has been discussed in many other forums as well. When it happens just don't get overly excited and start changing radios and tweeking your phone thinking it may be the rom your running.


I gottcha buddy but like I said its an older radio and sometimes wonder if I'm missing out on something a little better


----------



## haplyrootd2 (Aug 13, 2011)

Everyone's phone may act differently depending on the area they live and the phone itself. You just about have to try the radios and when you install the radio let it settle for a day or two until you find the best radio for you, your phone and area. Just make sure you are installing a radio for the type of rom you are running. Good Luck


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

haplyrootd2 said:


> Everyone's phone may act differently depending on the area they live and the phone itself. You just about have to try the radios and when you install the radio let it settle for a day or two until you find the best radio for you, your phone and area. Just make sure you are installing a radio for the type of rom you are running. Good Luck


Yeah when I downloaded the rom I saw what radio liquid was running from the screenshots so I downloaded it and threw it in a folder so if my radio didn't work I could just flash the one he was using. I don't have a computer so I have to be careful and have a backup plan in case I end up having no data connection


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

I have had 1x most of day today and had difficulty getting connection to gtalk and market. Damn you Verizon


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

haplyrootd2 said:


> Everyone's phone may act differently depending on the area they live and the phone itself. You just about have to try the radios and when you install the radio let it settle for a day or two until you find the best radio for you, your phone and area. Just make sure you are installing a radio for the type of rom you are running. Good Luck


Another quick radio question... if I download and flash a radio, can I then take it off the root of the SD and put it in a folder to use again oneday or do I just have to delete it completely.


----------



## ofmirroreye (Aug 3, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Another quick radio question... if I download and flash a radio, can I then take it off the root of the SD and put it in a folder to use again oneday or do I just have to delete it completely.


You can put the file anywhere you want on your sd card... You could even leave it on the root of the sd card if you rename the file (though it's probably best not to)


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

Happened to me and ended up being a bad sim


----------



## haplyrootd2 (Aug 13, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Another quick radio question... if I download and flash a radio, can I then take it off the root of the SD and put it in a folder to use again oneday or do I just have to delete it completely.


Once the radio is installed do not leave it on the sd card. It can cause problems. It's easy enough to put a radio on the sd card through your computer if you are having problems with one or another. It's kind of a given though if you read a lot of forums that the practice of leaving a radio on the sd card is inviting problems. Once I have installed a different rom I follow it up with a radio and then delete that file. I have a complete file on my computer of all the radios and when I want one I just copy it to my sd. Hope this helped you out.


----------



## Drootz (Jun 10, 2011)

Same thing happened to me yesterday. I live in NorCal also, seems like all is well again....


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

haplyrootd2 said:


> Once the radio is installed do not leave it on the sd card. It can cause problems. It's easy enough to put a radio on the sd card through your computer if you are having problems with one or another. It's kind of a given though if you read a lot of forums that the practice of leaving a radio on the sd card is inviting problems. Once I have installed a different rom I follow it up with a radio and then delete that file. I have a complete file on my computer of all the radios and when I want one I just copy it to my sd. Hope this helped you out.


Yeah I know all this but I don't have a computer so I keep things renamed and stored away in folders just in case. But my question was just could a radio be used more than once or once you use it, its gone? Kind of hypothetical but for my own personal knowledge.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't get any 3g data... at all....


----------



## haplyrootd2 (Aug 13, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Yeah I know all this but I don't have a computer so I keep things renamed and stored away in folders just in case. But my question was just could a radio be used more than once or once you use it, its gone? Kind of hypothetical but for my own personal knowledge.


If you have checked the MD5 and it matches you can use the same radio a hundred times if you so desire. The main thing is that you do not leave the radio file named PG05IMG on the root of your sd card. Hiding it in a folder should work.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

haplyrootd2 said:


> If you have checked the MD5 and it matches you can use the same radio a hundred times if you so desire. The main thing is that you do not leave the radio file named PG05IMG on the root of your sd card. Hiding it in a folder should work.


Ok cool thanks much appreciated


----------



## stvnx7 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been having a ton of trouble in NYC also. Works fine for a little while, then the service gets really spotty, and then it comes back on. I'm not sure what the issue is, since i haven't touched my phone's radio in a while, and this just started happening.

I'm using the latest MR2.5 radio, since I'm on an AOSP Gingerbread ROM.


----------



## haplyrootd2 (Aug 13, 2011)

stvnx7 said:


> I've been having a ton of trouble in NYC also. Works fine for a little while, then the service gets really spotty, and then it comes back on. I'm not sure what the issue is, since i haven't touched my phone's radio in a while, and this just started happening.
> 
> I'm using the latest MR2.5 radio, since I'm on an AOSP Gingerbread ROM.


I would wait for someone else from your area to chime in and if several of you are experiencing this then it is Verizon working on the system again. They have been doing that a lot lately all over the country. Just don't get over anxious and start changing things in your rom when it might not even be rom related. If your signal were to drop off to 1X and every one around you has 3G and 4G then it could be the sim card went bad but I would try and wait it out for a little while and see what happens. If the sim went bad you can get a new one from Verizon for free. Hope this helped you out.

Also sometimes if the problem persists you can call Verizon and have then reset your system on their end and sometimes this will cure the problem.


----------



## izzaeroth (Jul 22, 2011)

Could be the sim. I had a problem a few months back where I lost all data but my wifes bolt worked fine and we swapped sim and my data was back. It did fix itself a few days later after I ordered one. Last night tho my phn got stuck in 1x and did all the usual. Prolly just activate that sim I got from a few months back and see


----------

